# 3M 1080 Interior Wrap Brainstorming



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

*3M 1080 Interior Wrap Brainstorming UPDATED: DIY TRIM REMOVAL INCLUDED*

I have few samples of 3M 1080 vinyl wrap that i am considering for my interior. I am still undecided but i figured it would be nice to post it for future references.
Gloss Black
Brushed Metallic Black
Brushed Titanium
Brushed Steel 

I have some more samples at home but i have to find them


----------



## Stanced_CC (Jan 5, 2013)

Gloss black looks really good!


Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Stanced_CC said:


> Gloss black looks really good!
> 
> 
> Sent from my fingerprint scanning iPhone


This is what i am thinking so far:
1. Gloss Black around and Brushed Steel Center
2. Gloss Black around and Brushed Aluminum Center
3. Brushed Steel Around and Brushed Black Center


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

Just remember, shiny material will be blinding when the sun hits it. Plan accordingly.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

GeoVDub said:


> Just remember, shiny material will be blinding when the sun hits it. Plan accordingly.


Yes thank you. I tested gloss black against sun already and it was good. Shiny but not too shinny to cause light reflection.
I think 3M thought about it already 
I noticed your signature says you have Titanium Black interior. Do you mind sharing picture of your interior trim? 
Thanks


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

GeoVDub said:


> Just remember, shiny material will be blinding when the sun hits it. Plan accordingly.


Yes thank you. I tested gloss black against sun already and it was good. Shiny but not too shinny to cause light reflection.
I think 3M thought about it already 
I noticed your signature says you have Titanium Black interior. Do you mind sharing picture of your interior trim? 
Thanks


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

OEMplusCC said:


> Yes thank you. I tested gloss black against sun already and it was good. Shiny but not too shinny to cause light reflection.
> I think 3M thought about it already
> I noticed your signature says you have Titanium Black interior. Do you mind sharing picture of your interior trim?
> Thanks


This is my thread!

It may not be what you're thinking though...

Basically VW, for some terrible reason (in my opinion), decided that only a single trim in NA would get black material above the door panels. Everything else is St. Tropez. I asked myself when purchasing what was my third VW, 'What is the biggest gripe you have, and what can you do about it?', so I tracked down the Euro parts, and the parts from the single NA trim, and had it all installed before I took delivery from the Dealer.

Black pillars, black headliner, etc.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

GeoVDub said:


> This is my thread!
> 
> It may not be what you're thinking though...
> 
> ...


Thanks i remember that thread now. Definitely best looking interior :thumbup:


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Brushed black or glossy, depends on what style your after.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

I chose brushed black, but have not installed it yet...cant get myself to disassemble everything to wrap the parts.

I chose that because it doesnt reflect light much at all. As it sits now, there are so many times that I get flashes of sunlight in my eyes with the stock aluminum plastic. That and the reflection that messes with my side mirror visibility.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

I chose brushed black, but have not installed it yet...cant get myself to disassemble everything to wrap the parts.

I chose that because it doesnt reflect light much at all. As it sits now, there are so many times that I get flashes of sunlight in my eyes with the stock aluminum plastic. That and the reflection that messes with my side mirror visibility.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

OEMplusCC said:


> Thanks i remember that thread now. Definitely best looking interior :thumbup:


:thumbup: Thanks! Can't wait to see your finished product.


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

I have brushed black and love it! 

Glossy black looks cheap,it would be better to paint it black and pot some nice clear coat

There is also brushed bronze or something like it that looks really good and stands out next to black piecies of dash trim


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

peterek said:


> I have brushed black and love it!
> 
> Glossy black looks cheap,it would be better to paint it black and pot some nice clear coat
> 
> There is also brushed bronze or something like it that looks really good and stands out next to black piecies of dash trim


I am leaning towards brushed black as well. I am also considering brushed steel. 3M is sending me a sample book of 3M 1080. I will post pictures for references.
Did you cover all pieces or just parts?
Thanks


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

OEMplusCC said:


> I am leaning towards brushed black as well. I am also considering brushed steel. 3M is sending me a sample book of 3M 1080. I will post pictures for references.
> Did you cover all pieces or just parts?
> Thanks


I did all trim with exception of door pieces 

my car has two tone interior, so black trim looks better with beige parts than silver trim,
in your case it would be too much black, so i would go with brushed steel, it is darker than brushed aluminium and i think looks nice


----------



## under-pressure (Sep 22, 2009)

OEMplusCC said:


> I am leaning towards brushed black as well. I am also considering brushed steel. 3M is sending me a sample book of 3M 1080. I will post pictures for references.
> Did you cover all pieces or just parts?
> Thanks


The architectural textures sample book is crazy. It will help you decide, but you will end up wanting a dozen+ more swatches to compare. I was (still am) planning on wrapping my garage fridge door faces at some point....


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

peterek said:


> I did all trim with exception of door pieces
> 
> my car has two tone interior, so black trim looks better with beige parts than silver trim,
> in your case it would be too much black, so i would go with brushed steel, it is darker than brushed aluminium and i think looks nice


sorry to thread jack, but can you give me some details on your head unit set up? compatible with steering wheel controls? the trim looks awesome! i am going to do brushed steel on mine for sure.


----------



## jigubhai2001 (Oct 23, 2012)

peterek said:


>


What head unit do you have? and how do you like it so far?


----------



## jasidener (Jul 17, 2012)

jigubhai2001 said:


> What head unit do you have? and how do you like it so far?


Hate to jack the thread as well... but I wanna know too! It doesn't look half bad for an aftermarket. It would HAVE to be compatible with steering controls for me to consider it.


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

einsteinjs said:


> Hate to jack the thread as well... but I wanna know too! It doesn't look half bad for an aftermarket. It would HAVE to be compatible with steering controls for me to consider it.


for those of us wondering, here is his original thread about it
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...s-AS-7609-Need-Help-Instaling-Reavwiev-camera

looks pretty awesome!


----------



## jasidener (Jul 17, 2012)

I like the brushed steel. it looks the nicest.


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

brushed black :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

@peterek
Did you have trouble taking out passenger trim? I have been reading there is magic screw which you need to release first. Can you confirm?

Thanks


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

OEMplusCC said:


> @peterek
> Did you have trouble taking out passenger trim? I have been reading there is magic screw which you need to release first. Can you confirm?
> 
> Thanks


there is only one screw that holds the trim on passanger side
you have to remove that small piece right above those small cubies/hazard switch and then you will see the screw

trim around the shiftier is little tricky too, you have to remove ashtray,
buy trim removal tools on amazon for $7 they are really usefull


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

tambat said:


> for those of us wondering, here is his original thread about it
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...s-AS-7609-Need-Help-Instaling-Reavwiev-camera
> 
> looks pretty awesome!


That is old radio, i upgraded it from AS-7609 to ANS-810, found a used one for 350, new one i think goes for 450-500, 
but they are releasing the newest radio DNS-810 that is much faster and integrate better with android phones 

yes steering wheel control works, Parking Sensor works too, you can add aftermarket camera for $25, i added both front and back cameras
and an iphone A/V cable

With Iphone 4s









Newest mod
Iphone 5 in a tray running WAZE









$12 Bluetooth OBD scanner and Dash Command App


----------



## jigubhai2001 (Oct 23, 2012)

peterek said:


> That is old radio, i upgraded it from AS-7609 to ANS-810, found a used one for 350, new one i think goes for 450-500,
> but they are releasing the newest radio DNS-810 that is much faster and integrate better with android phones
> 
> yes steering wheel control works, Parking Sensor works too, you can add aftermarket camera for $25, i added both front and back cameras
> ...



You stole my idea for the smart phone..... I have a Galaxy S3 and that is exactly what I am going to do...... Thanks for the info on the headunit....


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

peterek said:


> That is old radio, i upgraded it from AS-7609 to ANS-810, found a used one for 350, new one i think goes for 450-500,
> but they are releasing the newest radio DNS-810 that is much faster and integrate better with android phones
> 
> yes steering wheel control works, Parking Sensor works too, you can add aftermarket camera for $25, i added both front and back cameras
> ...


Are the ANS-810 and DNS-810 VW/Audi head units?


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

L8Train said:


> Are the ANS-810 and DNS-810 VW/Audi head units?


No,they chinese clones of audi/vw units, but they cost 1/4 price of audi/vw unit


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

peterek said:


> No,they chinese clones of audi/vw units, but they cost 1/4 price of audi/vw unit


Interesting... You have a link?


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

L8Train said:


> Are the ANS-810 and DNS-810 VW/Audi head units?


No,they chinese clones of audi/vw units, but they cost 1/4 price of audi/vw unit


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

L8Train said:


> Interesting... You have a link?


http://www.audiosources.net/products.asp?bid=28&tid=42


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

peterek said:


> http://www.audiosources.net/products.asp?bid=28&tid=42


Thanks


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I received sample book from 3M. Now i need to decide :laugh:



I have to admit it does look good "all black" maybe brushed black is not bad idea afterall


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Finally wrapped my interior trim. Did Brushed Steel around and matte silver center console. I am not sure if i like matte silver yet since it looks little "blue" in different light. I have to see how it looks inside the car but before i do that i need to finish door ambient light







 


This was my inspiration:


----------



## Robsims22 (Jul 7, 2013)

how is the iphone fit into one of those comparments like that? a built in dock?


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

Robsims22 said:


> how is the iphone fit into one of those comparments like that? a built in dock?


Yes i got a dock.
Desktop Data Sync & Charger Cradle Mount Dock Docking Station for Apple iPhone 5 Black
http://amzn.com/B009T4EPGS

I ordered 15 docks for my office and only one worked with a/v cable the rest didnt have needed wires inside...

So maybe this would work:
Kensington K39257US Charge and Sync Dock for iPhone
http://amzn.com/B003Y73QX4

Cool thing about this it is hiddn and you can close the cubby when not used


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

OEMplusCC said:


> Finally wrapped my interior trim. Did Brushed Steel around and matte silver center console. I am not sure if i like matte silver yet since it looks little "blue" in different light. I have to see how it looks inside the car but before i do that i need to finish door ambient light
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dark copper/bronze would look awesome!!!


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

OEMplusCC said:


> Finally wrapped my interior trim. Did Brushed Steel around and matte silver center console. I am not sure if i like matte silver yet since it looks little "blue" in different light. I have to see how it looks inside the car but before i do that i need to finish door ambient light
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dark copper/bronze would look awesome!!!


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

How hard is this to do for someone that has never wrapped anything?


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

milan187 said:


> How hard is this to do for someone that has never wrapped anything?


Not hard,it was my first time too. Get hairblower to work wrap around edges


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

milan187 said:


> How hard is this to do for someone that has never wrapped anything?


Not hard at all just needs patience. This was my first time wrapping


----------



## jd14 (Apr 10, 2013)

Is there any advice you can give on removing the trim? I was thinking about doing this myself as well as insulating the trim more (bc it rattles like crazy even though the dealership already insulated it). Where are good pry points because I don't want to crack the trim? 

I do have the trim removal tool, the dealership left it in my car when they tried insulating it before.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

jd14 said:


> Is there any advice you can give on removing the trim? I was thinking about doing this myself as well as insulating the trim more (bc it rattles like crazy even though the dealership already insulated it). Where are good pry points because I don't want to crack the trim?
> 
> I do have the trim removal tool, the dealership left it in my car when they tried insulating it before.


2013 Trim is little different but i would start with radio trim. Then go up and pry passenger trim from one side then other side little bit.
The whole point here is not to pull on one side only but each side little by little.
Just patience dont pull too hard and you should be fine.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Better then silver but i still feel like i could have done some better color. More dark :sly:





*UPDATE:* Re-wrapped center trim to Grey. I really like it.... maybe i redo rest of trims in this color hmmmm


----------



## GreyLuxuryCC (Nov 21, 2013)

peterek said:


> That is old radio, i upgraded it from AS-7609 to ANS-810, found a used one for 350, new one i think goes for 450-500,
> but they are releasing the newest radio DNS-810 that is much faster and integrate better with android phones
> 
> yes steering wheel control works, Parking Sensor works too, you can add aftermarket camera for $25, i added both front and back cameras
> ...


Sorry to go off topic again but I am thinking about buying the ANS-810 and I am wondering about the interface with the Iphone 5. How did you get it to show up on the screen? Can you get Netflix and Pandora to show up on the screen? Pandora is pretty much the only thing I listen to, how is the sound quality the way you have it hooked up? Can you use the screen to access apps and navigate the phone or do you have to do everything from the phone? Thanks


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

OEMplusCC said:


> I received sample book from 3M. Now i need to decide :laugh:
> 
> http://s765.photobucket.com/user/Trancemiro/media/3M 1080 Samples/temporary_zpsa8e5e239.jpg.html


How did you get the sample book? I'd like to get my hands on one as well.


----------



## NRGCC (Apr 9, 2013)

GreyLuxuryCC said:


> Sorry to go off topic again but I am thinking about buying the ANS-810 and I am wondering about the interface with the Iphone 5. How did you get it to show up on the screen? Can you get Netflix and Pandora to show up on the screen? Pandora is pretty much the only thing I listen to, how is the sound quality the way you have it hooked up? Can you use the screen to access apps and navigate the phone or do you have to do everything from the phone? Thanks


If you look carefully at the pictures you'll notice he's using the composite video output of the iphone. So that means it will only display the screen and you'll have to do everything from the phone... Interacting with apps on a phone is currently only possible through an "app radio" from Pioneer as far as I know.


----------



## GreyLuxuryCC (Nov 21, 2013)

NRGCC said:


> If you look carefully at the pictures you'll notice he's using the composite video output of the iphone. So that means it will only display the screen and you'll have to do everything from the phone... Interacting with apps on a phone is currently only possible through an "app radio" from Pioneer as far as I know.


OK that's what I thought. So what extra do I need to buy to make my phone screen show up on the HU screen? Iphone lightning to component AV cable?


----------



## 1SikCC (Aug 1, 2013)

can someone write up a detailed thread on how to take each panel piece out and what with what tools and if u pryed the piece or slide off the piece????Thanks


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

GreyLuxuryCC said:


> OK that's what I thought. So what extra do I need to buy to make my phone screen show up on the HU screen? Iphone lightning to component AV cable?


This is what you need:
Apple lighting to hdmi adapter
Hdmi to composite converter
Mini White HDMI to 3RCA Composite AV Converter For TV/PC/PS3/Blue-ray DVD
http://amzn.com/B009CL8NH0

Cigarette lighter dual usb charger to charge uour phone and the hdmi connverter

Lighting extension cable

thats it. If your phone is jailbroken.get elm327 bluetooth obdII adapter and dashcommand app

If you decide to go with app radio then there is a hack that you can control iphone screen with app radio touch screen


----------



## GreyLuxuryCC (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks on the cable info!
X2 on DIY install!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

peterek said:


>


1.) The dash work looks awesome.
2.) No love for the Brushed Titanium? That'd be my choice and I have the two tone Cornsilk/Black interior.
3.) I HAVE A HIDDEN TRAY NEXT TO MY ANALOG DASH CLOCK!?!?!?


----------



## DarthBajan (Oct 22, 2008)

xterrain said:


> 3.) I HAVE A HIDDEN TRAY NEXT TO MY ANALOG DASH CLOCK!?!?!?


Nope.


----------



## peterek (Nov 7, 2011)

xterrain said:


> 1.) The dash work looks awesome.
> 2.) No love for the Brushed Titanium? That'd be my choice and I have the two tone Cornsilk/Black interior.
> 3.) I HAVE A HIDDEN TRAY NEXT TO MY ANALOG DASH CLOCK!?!?!?


Brushed titanium looked too close to my stock brushed aluminum, i wanted to go with brushed bronze but it was too hard to find


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

Going to attempt this. Thanks for the info guys.

How much wrap (material) should I get?


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

Good to hear man! Thanks for this thread! Is there a specific thickness of material one should use to do this, or a specific line of 3M materials?

I'm SO doing this after my wheels and drop. A little class-up of the interior will better impress my lady friend (aka my wife.)

Sent from a phone tapped by the NSA.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

milan187 said:


> Going to attempt this. Thanks for the info guys.
> 
> How much wrap (material) should I get?


I ordered 5'x1' for center console and 5'x2' around. However that was too much 

If you are doing two colors then get '5x'1 of each color. If you are doing all same color 5'x2'


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> I ordered 5'x1' for center console and 5'x2' around. However that was too much
> 
> If you are doing two colors then get '5x'1 of each color. If you are doing all same color 5'x2'


how do you take the ash tray, climate control and the gear knob trims off? any bolts, or all clips?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I have been getting lot of question regarding this. I will make quick diy

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> I have been getting lot of question regarding this. I will make quick diy
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk


youre awesome :thumbup:


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Here you go. I took pictures of trim removal steps. I am actually not removing panels in my pictures (already did it  )

I would recommend having fallowing tools and not just for this but for your other projects as well. You can get everything from Harbor Freight for $12



http://www.harborfreight.com/100-piece-security-bit-set-68457.html
http://www.harborfreight.com/4-piece-pick-and-hook-set-66836.html
http://www.harborfreight.com/4-piece-pick-and-hook-set-66836.html

Harbor freight has sale on above tools almost all the day. Chances are you will be paying less 

DASH:
Remove Small peace above drawers



Remove drawer covers by pushing with your thumb upwards 


Remove hazard button cover by simply pulling it away:



Remove Driver dash drim by working from left to right using plastic trim removal tool:


Now you have room to place your tool here:

Slide tool to top corner and push in to remove tool clip by turn indicator:

Do same for spedometer....

Remove Radio trim and remove Airbag (hazard button 2012+ cc's) indicator from trim. Do not unplug it and start your car. You will get airbag error and then you will need VAGCOM to clear it. 

Now you have room to put your removal tool behind climate trim (no picture). This trim is held by 4 clips in each corner.

Remove ash tray:


Disconnect power outlet connector. Now remove ashtray trim from door. Once you see it up-close you will know how to.

Shifter surrounding:
Remove boot by pulling upwards


Pull boot and foam up. (Automatic transmission would be slightly different but same procedure)


Now put your hand inside and pull trim on EACH CORNER UPWARDS. If this is first time removing this trim it will take some muscles. Whole idea here is to release clips which are located in each corner (exactly same as climate trim)



Unplug wiring from buttons. Release buttons from trim using pick tool.

Now you have your Dash trim completely apart.

If you wrapping door trim then you will need to remove door panels. Here are instructions how to remove them
front: https://www.dropbox.com/s/th1j0nx6jvt8opz/Removing front door trim.pdf
rear: https://www.dropbox.com/s/jq9mjnz8dmfthe5/Removing rear door trim.pdf

Door trim is held by torx screws. Unscrew them and your trim will fall out


Re install everything in reverse order


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

FEW Pictures for 2012+ owners

Remove shifter boot just as in pre-2012. Now simply remove small peace


----------



## xterrain (Jun 1, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> FEW Pictures for 2012+ owners...


You rock, man! Thanks for posting this!


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

xterrain said:


> You rock, man! Thanks for posting this!


No problem. I noticed you are from Austin area. I will be moving there in Spring :thumbup:


----------



## tambat (Jun 20, 2010)

OEMplusCC said:


> No problem. I noticed you are from Austin area. I will be moving there in Spring :thumbup:


you are awesome for taking the time to post that info on the trim removal. i am definitely going to be wrapping my trim in some vinyl and you just saved me a lot of headache. thanks for the contribution!


----------



## auslander (May 25, 2013)

Did this tonight in glossy black. Pretty pleased with the outcome except for a little spot above the speedometer. Pics will be better in daylight


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

Is the door trim really as hard to remove as taking almost the whole door apart?
The PDF seems to suggest that...


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

milan187 said:


> Is the door trim really as hard to remove as taking almost the whole door apart?
> The PDF seems to suggest that...


YES you need to remove door panels because trim is held by screws from behind.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Since you bumped this thread.
I re-did my center :
I like it a lot :heart:


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

Looks great. Gotta get on it. Friend has some carbon fiber wrap. Might be too much on all black interior? 

Sent from my Z30 using Tapatalk


----------



## daNinja (Mar 19, 2014)

Looks great! I think the stock silver trim is kind of bland on the black interior. I might hold off installing my euro cupholder and do both at the same time. 

How long did it take to just wrap the pieces?


----------



## x_minime_x (May 2, 2014)

From the samples pic I see you have taken this vinyl from http://www.metrorestyling.com/mobile/Product.aspx?ProductCode=3M1080-BR212
Did std size 5ft x 1ft was enough for whole wrap?
Anything left? 
. Great job! 

M.

Wysłane z mojego GT-I9300 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

x_minime_x said:


> From the samples pic I see you have taken this vinyl from http://www.metrorestyling.com/mobile/Product.aspx?ProductCode=3M1080-BR212
> Did std size 5ft x 1ft was enough for whole wrap?
> Anything left?
> . Great job!
> ...


i'd like to know if 5x1 would be enough too.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

mango_springroll said:


> i'd like to know if 5x1 would be enough too.


I did two color scheme ( center console one color, rest other)

I used 2ft x 1ft for center and 5ftx1ft for rest was enough (doors, dash trims).

But if you think you will make mistakes then get little more.

So 7ft x 1ft (or this sq ft combination) will be exact! 
Dont forget to logically place your trims on wrap before you start. For example you can use big radio cut out for drawers etc.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Thanks for the tips and insight! :thumbup:

Let the plotting begins....:laugh:


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

mango_springroll said:


> Thanks for the tips and insight! :thumbup:
> 
> Let the plotting begins....:laugh:


Forgot to mention.... if you are doing brushed finish they are directional so plan accordingly


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

OEMplusCC said:


> Forgot to mention.... if you are doing brushed finish they are directional so plan accordingly


thanks for the heads up. Almost forgot. :laugh:


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

Ok, I got the entire dash trim wrapped and the Euro cup holder installed 

Now my issues are with the doors. I started with the rear driver side because if I messed I don't have to see it. I got the window control out no problem. I got the 3 bolts out no problem. My issues where with popping the door cover off. I think of the 7 door trim clips 3 of them came off smooth the others were stuck in the actual door when I got the cover off. FML ! :bang head: As I tried to pull them out and but them back in the actual sockets they broke. What the heck am I doing wrong? I followed the PDF someone set a link to use. I used the trim tools. And in the PDF it shows the broken tabs and says not to use them again? 

Now after this mess I'm debating on trying to mount the vinyl to the trim while still attached to the other 3 doors.


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

are soapy water spray required for the wraps?


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I would recommend buying new door clips. I managed to break few as well. You can go on ebay and buy whole box for $13 or so

For example:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/20Pcs-OE-In...s=Make:Volkswagen&hash=item27e0cce3a1&vxp=mtr

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

mango_springroll said:


> are soapy water spray required for the wraps?


 
No do not use any soapy water. Just clean trim with rubbing alcohol and thats it. 







Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Had to bump this back up. 
How did you guys wrap around the speedo? Seems like a real pain to cut round the chrome trim. Or is it removable? 
Doing mine as soon as I get my 3m wrap.


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

ShadowWabbit said:


> Had to bump this back up.
> 
> 
> How did you guys wrap around the speedo? Seems like a real pain to cut round the chrome trim. Or is it removable?
> ...




Cover whole piece with wrap. Use heat gun to stretch everything in place. Once everything is set, take blade and cutout everything you need. There is a small gap between chrome speedo rings and actual trim. Use this gap as a track to guide your blade to cutout perfect circle. Try to stay as close to ring as possible


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Robsims22 said:


> how is the iphone fit into one of those comparments like that? a built in dock?


+1, was scrolling to ask How you sat your iPhone like that? My compartments aren't special like yours  Also how did you run the radar detector wire?


----------



## Eurofication (Jul 10, 2013)

I was thinking of wrapping my interior trim over the winter, but I think I may go a different direction. I will be removing all the trim and color matching to the exterior of the car Mocha Anthracite. I think it will look good and be different at the same time.


----------



## Voyoucharmant (Aug 31, 2007)

*Someone suggested I add these to this thread*

I hated the cheap silver plastic, so I had a buddy do this for me: 

If I remember correctly the center column is brushed black metallic and the horizontal trim is brushed steel. 

















and a couple of close ups.


















Next up: Black out the grill (except the emblem).

EDIT: Tried wrapping with the pieces still attached to the door, and I'm very happy with how it came out. I barely used the heat gun at all, because I was afraid of melting the leatherette materiel, so there are a couple of spots that aren't perfect, but they are virtually impossible to see. 










Thanks.


----------



## datsprite (Sep 1, 2013)

*Trim in White*

If anyone wants to see what it looks like in white check out my instagram @datsprite or hit me up and ill send some pics ( im not on here to much so text and isnta is the best way to get in touch with me.


----------



## x.D (Oct 6, 2010)

Brushed black metallic on black interior.


----------



## AM28 (Feb 10, 2016)

Anyone done this in piano gloss black? Would be interested to see the outcomes in a cream interior, I think the current silver trim looks out of place.


----------



## unctucker (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm ordering a Water Transfer Printing kit and will be dipping my entire interior. I'll post with the steps and results. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dpost7 (Dec 17, 2011)

*cup holders*

Does anyone know where I can get the cup holder like in the photo above. The wraps look great!!! Are they hard to do? anyone have luck with a new head unit that works with steering wheel and have all of the other controls?

Thanks


----------



## Josh36Lux (Sep 25, 2015)

dpost7 said:


> Does anyone know where I can get the cup holder like in the photo above. The wraps look great!!! Are they hard to do? anyone have luck with a new head unit that works with steering wheel and have all of the other controls?
> 
> Thanks


You can find these cup holders on North American spec CC's I am not sure if euro spec ones are the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

x.D said:


> Brushed black metallic on black interior.


Well that seals it for me. I've seen it a few times now and that brushed black is perfect for the center console/trim. :thumbup:


----------



## dpost7 (Dec 17, 2011)

*pic*

By the notes at the bottom ...would love to see a pic of your wheels. Thanks.


----------



## dpost7 (Dec 17, 2011)

*where can I find them*

I was asking where I can find them to retro fit......if possible? Thanks


----------

